# Hi Guy's



## kayaktwo (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Fella's

Just here to make myself known and a big HELLO to you all

Regards Travis


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome Travis. Hope you enjoy your time here.

Add your town/locality to your details to any advice can be tailored to suit your area (pun not intended).


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

G'day and welcome from another newbie Kayakone and two. Looks like you are the man Trevor, thanks for everything you have done to keep this forum bubbling along mate. The mind boggles at all those posts.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedActor said:


> G'day and welcome from another newbie Kayakone and two. Looks like you are the man Trevor, thanks for everything you have done to keep this forum bubbling along mate. The mind boggles at all those posts.


RedActor

Not all those posts are sensible or helpful. There are many people who have infinitely more knowledge in fishing for example, but have few posts.

I do have an extensive experience in a range of kayaking disciplines, including whitewater, kayak surfing, canoe polo, sea kayaking and kayak fishing, and have a strong interest in safety and technique.

As with Travis, add your locality to your details, and have a good read of the safety section. The most important skill to develop first off is a successful deep water re-entry, first time everytime. Eventually we will have another Safety Day, but you may be too far away to make attendance possible.

Kayaking is a great pastime and exercise, and fishing from a kayak, especially offshore, adds some risk but heaps of excitement. Hopefully I haven't put you off. Enjoy the ride. Screaming drags are the GO.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Travis

welcome to AKFF


----------

